# Wohnsitz Hessen -> Prüfung NRW -> Antrag Fischereischein Hessen



## bxllhxlxx (8. August 2011)

Erstmal ein schönes Hallo ans Forum!

Hab schon viel hier im Forum und im INET gelesen aber keine richtige Antwort gefunden...

Folgendes:
Ich würde gerne den Fischereieischein erhalten :vik:
Mein Hauptwohnsitz ist in Hessen, hab allerdings keine Zeit den aufwendigen Lehrgang zu besuchen und würde gerne den Stoff selbst lernen und die Prüfung in NRW, wo ja keine Lehrgangspflicht besteht, ablegen.
Kann ich dann den Fischereischein mit dem NRW-Prüfungszeugnis in Hessen beantragen? Aus den Gesetzen werd ich nicht richtig schlau...
Mit Anrufen bei diversen Behörden hatte ich noch keinen Erfolg..

Grüße


----------



## Sebastian.L (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz Hessen -> Prüfung NRW -> Antrag Fischereischein Hessen*

Geht mir genau so,steig da auch nicht durch. 
Was ich bis jetzt raus gefunden habe ist,muss wohl der Wohnsitz da sein wo auch die Prüfung abgelegt wird,also vom Bundesland her.Aber es gibt wohl auch da, wieder mal ausnahmen die man nur kennen muss.


Würde mich auch freuen wenn jmd schreiben würde, wie man am besten(schnellsten) zu einen Schein kommt, ohne wie z.b bei mir 3/4 jahr warten zu müssen bis mal wieder Prüfungen sind.Habe da mal was von Wochenendkurzen an der Ostsee gehöhrt nur k.A. ob das geht.


----------



## Ulli3D (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz Hessen -> Prüfung NRW -> Antrag Fischereischein Hessen*

Für NRW ist es ganz einfach, Du darfst die Prüfung nur vor der Unteren Fischereibehörde ablegen, in deren Zuständigkeit Du wohnst. Wenn z. B. ein Bonner in Köln die Prüfung ablegen will, dann muss er dazu eine Ausnahmegenehmigung beantragen.
Verordnung über die Fischerprüfung NRW:

*§ 3
*
...

(3) Die Prüfung ist bei der unteren Fischereibehörde abzulegen, in deren Bezirk der Prüfling seinen ständigen Wohnsitz hat. Die                                 untere Fischereibehörde kann Ausnahmen zulassen.


----------



## Sebastian.L (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz Hessen -> Prüfung NRW -> Antrag Fischereischein Hessen*

Danke @ Ulli3D

So ich werde die Tage mal Urlaub nehmen und unsere "unteren Fischereibehörde" besuchen und mal schauen wie sie bei uns das "kann" auslegen.

Für andere Thüringer
§ 4
*Prüfungstermin*

(2) Die Prüfung ist bei der unteren Fischereibehörde abzulegen, in deren  Zuständigkeitsbereich der Antragsteller seine Hauptwohnung hat.Mit  Einwilligung der zuständigen unteren Fischereibehörde kann die Prüfung  auch vor dem Prüfungsausschuss einer anderen Fischereibehörde abgelegt  werden. 



*§ 9*

* Anerkennung anderer Fischerprüfungen*



(1) Der für die erstmalige Erteilung des Fischereischeines nach § 29  Abs. 1   ThürFischG vorgeschriebenen Fischerprüfung gleichgestellt sind: 

1. die in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland abgelegte staatliche Fischerprüfung,
 2. die in den Ländern Hamburg oder Schleswig-Holstein unter staatlicher Aufsicht abgelegte Fischerprüfung,
 3. die in den Ländern Bremen oder Niedersachsen vor einem staatlich anerkannten Landesfischereiverband abgelegte Fischerprüfung.


----------



## Ulli3D (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz Hessen -> Prüfung NRW -> Antrag Fischereischein Hessen*

Im Regelfall wird das "kann" recht eng ausgelegt. Man muss schon triftige Gründe vorbringen, um die Ausnahmegenehmigung zu bekommen. 

Hinzu kommen noch die Verwaltungsvorschriften zu den einzelnen Verordnungen. Da steht in fast allen Bundesländern drin, dass die Prüfung nicht anerkannt wird, wenn der Antragsteller zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung seinen Wohnsitz nicht in dem Bundesland hatte, in dem er die Prüfung abgelegt hat. In Bayern steht sogar als Begründung drin, dass man so dem Prüfungstourismus entgegen wirken will.


----------



## GrÜndi (9. August 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz Hessen -> Prüfung NRW -> Antrag Fischereischein Hessen*

Hier mal ne Info die ich auf ner Vereinsseite gefunden habe:

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Anerkennung von          Fischereischeinen anderer Bundesländer
[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bei einem          Zuzug nach Hessen wird ein in einem anderen Bundesland erworbener Fischereischein          nach Ablauf seiner Gültigkeit umgeschrieben und verlängert.
        Staatliche oder staatlich anerkannte Fischerprüfungen anderer Bundesländer          sind der hessischen Fischerprüfung gleichgestellt.[/FONT]

Gruß,
G.


----------



## bxllhxlxx (9. August 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz Hessen -> Prüfung NRW -> Antrag Fischereischein Hessen*

Danke für die ganzen Antworten!



GrÜndi schrieb:


> Hier mal ne Info die ich auf ner Vereinsseite gefunden habe:
> 
> *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Anerkennung von          Fischereischeinen anderer Bundesländer
> [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bei einem          Zuzug nach Hessen wird ein in einem anderen Bundesland erworbener Fischereischein          nach Ablauf seiner Gültigkeit umgeschrieben und verlängert.
> ...



Sehr gut! |supergri

Ein paar Telefonate haben das selbe ergeben. Also,
-> Ausnahmegenehmigung am Ort des Hauptwohnsitzes von Hessen besorgen -> in anderem BL Prüfung machen -> staatliches Fischereiprüfungszeugnis kriegen -> zu hessischer Behörde bringen und Fischereischein beantragen -> Kärtchen kaufen -> Spaß haben :m

Dann heißt es Winterangeln!


----------



## Ulli3D (9. August 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz Hessen -> Prüfung NRW -> Antrag Fischereischein Hessen*

Das Problem ist, Du kannst in NRW keine Prüfung ablegen, wenn Du nicht in NRW gemeldet bist.


----------



## bxllhxlxx (9. August 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz Hessen -> Prüfung NRW -> Antrag Fischereischein Hessen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, Du kannst in NRW keine Prüfung ablegen, wenn Du nicht in NRW gemeldet bist.



Ich habe bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde nachgefragt, sowohl in NRW als auch in Hessen. Keiner hatte Einwände oder war irgendwie merklich unsicher indem was gesagt wurde.

Man brauch natürlich auch einen triftigen Grund!


----------



## Ulli3D (9. August 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz Hessen -> Prüfung NRW -> Antrag Fischereischein Hessen*

Dann sei still und sprich nicht drüber, keine schlafenden Hunde wecken.|wavey:


----------



## Lightray (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz Hessen -> Prüfung NRW -> Antrag Fischereischein Hessen*

Ist theoretisch richtig, aber ob das wirklich den Versuch wert ist? |kopfkrat Klar, die Zuständigen haben das jetzt nicht angesprochen. Aber war sagt, dass da später nicht genauer nachgeprüft wird wenn dann die Prüfungszeit kommt?

Und §33a FischG NRW besagt, dass die Prüfung auch *nachträglich* wieder *aberkannt* werden kann, wenn irgendwelche Versagungsgründe bekannt werden.
Wenn du Pech hast ist der Schein also wieder weg und Geld gibts vermutlich auch keins zurück.
Da würde ich schon den rechtlich korrekten Weg gehen. Da gibts ja definitiv mehr als eine Möglichkeit.

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## bxllhxlxx (12. August 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz Hessen -> Prüfung NRW -> Antrag Fischereischein Hessen*

Ich wollt mich nochmal für die ganzen Tipps und Hinweise bedanken!:m
Ich werd dann bald nen Ausrüstungs Fred aufmachen |supergri

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Simon1988 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz Hessen -> Prüfung NRW -> Antrag Fischereischein Hessen*

Hallo zusammen 

hab mal eine Frage die ungefähr auf diesen Treat passt

und zwar, bin gebürtiger Pfälzer und wohne zwecks studium zurzeit in Köln jetzt zu meiner frage ich würde gern hier in Köln den Wochenendekurs für den Fischereischein besuchen, aber die Prüfung in der Pfalz durchführen, ist das möglich ??

mfg 

simon1988


----------



## Joker66 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz Hessen -> Prüfung NRW -> Antrag Fischereischein Hessen*

Hallo Simon - mit Anträgen ist so einiges machbar.
Ob nun "Heimatamt" dieses erlaubt kann ich dir net sagen.
Warum machst du den Schein nicht einfach in NRW - da NRW dein momentaner Wohnsitz ist brauchst du nix zu beantragen und dein Schein ist in ganz Deutschland gültig.
Jeder Antrag zieht meist auch eine saftige Bearbeitungsgebühr mitsich.



Petri


----------



## Anglero (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz Hessen -> Prüfung NRW -> Antrag Fischereischein Hessen*



Simon1988 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> hab mal eine Frage die ungefähr auf diesen Treat passt
> 
> ...


 
Hallo simon1988!

Wenn man jetzt mal davon ausgeht, dass Du die Prüfung in Hessen ablegen möchtest, weil Du dort mit Hauptwohnsitz gemeldet bist, und den Vorbereitungskurs in Köln besuchen möchtest, weil es Dir zeitlich besser passt, lautet die Antwort: *wohl eher nicht!* 

In NRW ist die Teilnahme an einem Vorbereitungskurs nicht verpflichtend. Somit unterliegt ein solcher Kurs hier weder inhaltlich irgendwelchen Vorgaben, noch ist irgendeine Bescheinigung über den Besuch des selben vorgesehen, die über eine Quittung zur entrichteten Kursgebühr hinausgeht. Daher ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass ein kölner Kurs mit der Pflichtveranstaltung in Hessen gleichgesetzt wird.

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Simon1988 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz Hessen -> Prüfung NRW -> Antrag Fischereischein Hessen*

Hallo Anglero 

danke für den Hinweis#6, habe mich jetzt entschlossen, aufgrund das in Köln der Prüfungstermin auf einer für mich wichtigen klausurtermin fällt, erst nächstes jahr so schnell wie möglich den Schein zu machen. 
naja solange muss ich halt jedes 2 wochenende nach frankreich fahren 
Gruß
Simon1988


----------



## Anglero (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz Hessen -> Prüfung NRW -> Antrag Fischereischein Hessen*

Wenn Du z.Zt. mit Hauptwohnsitz in Köln gemeldet bist, könntest Du mit der Begründung der Terminüberschneidung versuchen, die Prüfung per Ausnahmegenehmigung in einem anderen Ort in NRW abzulegen. Hatten hier den Fall eines Aacheners, der die Prüfung in Bonn abgelegt hat. Nächster Termin 19.11.2011, Anmeldeschluss 19.10.2011. Dazu das Anmeldeformular: http://www.bonn.de/rat_verwaltung_b...e/buergerservice_a_z/00153/index.html?lang=de zusammen mit "...Eine Ausnahmegenehmigung zur Ablegung der Fischerprüfung in Bonn durch die für meinen Hauptwohnsitz zuständige Untere Fischereibehörde..."
 
Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Simon1988 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz Hessen -> Prüfung NRW -> Antrag Fischereischein Hessen*

des wäre ja super wenn das klappen würde, bin grad am suchen wo ich die Ausnahmegenehmigung von Köln bekommen

hoffe das es noch klappt alles 

vielen dank  für den Tipp:m

gruß simon1988


----------



## Maik2012 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wohnsitz Hessen -> Prüfung NRW -> Antrag Fischereischein Hessen*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde 

ich habe letztesjahr meine Fischerprüfung in NRW abgelegt und bin dann nach hessen gezogen und da wollte ich mal nachfrag was die umschreibung ungefähr kosten würde Mfg Maik2012


----------



## Ulli3D (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wohnsitz Hessen -> Prüfung NRW -> Antrag Fischereischein Hessen*

Üblicherweise die Kosten für einen neuen Fischereischein.


----------

